
Why Are US Cyber Secrets Getting Stolen? China’s Getting Better at Stealing Them - microwavecamera
https://www.lawfareblog.com/why-are-uss-cyber-secrets-getting-stolen-because-chinas-getting-better-stealing-them
======
Cypher
China boooo!!! down with Eurasia, murders! murders! ruahhh.

I can't wait for the day they stop decreasing the chocolate rations.

